# 2/24 report w/ pic



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Made it out to the river early this morning. When we pulled into the launch it didn't look all that promising, the river was down a bit more than expected and there were piles of slush floating down the river from shore to shore. Well about the only thing I figured we could do was go down a little ways and find something that would shield us from some of the chunks of ice and slush until the sun melted them away. We anchored and put a couple of plugs out and got stuff situated in the boat and 5 minutes later I looked over and one of the rods was getting crushed. My first thought was that it hooked up on a slush pile, but a nice 4-5 lb steelie jumped out and threw the hook. Bummer! Well after that we moved down a ways and set up in a spot that I often skip over, but today I just had a feeling about it... We had plugged about 20 yds when the first hit came, Jay noticed it first and had the rod quickly to hand...after a nice battle we had the beautiful 6-7 pound steelie two inches from the net when.. SNAP! A broken leader! I gave my buddy some crap for a little bit since its rare that we lose fish due to a snap job. Well after giving him some crap, we settled down and I re-deployed one of the plugs and I swear it got hit before I even got turned back around again! fish on! my turn, two seconds later SNAP! Again same thing as before, snapped perfectly good 8 lb flourocarbon. Well I had a feeling of disgust like I haven't had in a while. Well we moved down and continued plugging the same run and I guess as redemption we did hook into this nice eater...










So we ended the day going 1-4 with two fish lost to snapping of the leader, in the middle of the leader. The only thing I could think was that the lines kept getting pounded with ice in the morning. Alot of times the plugs would rise up due to getting ice stuck to them, or maybe the leader material is crappy for cold weather... who knows...On a side note, we did see 3 bald eagles at the same time, and saw the eagles often throughout the day. It also marks the second trip in a row where there were 0 people out on the river  goodluck to all that go out


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It has been my experience that flourocarbon leaders get brittle in winter cold water, and will break a lot more easily. Beef up the test, or just use Maxima for leader, or something. The Huron isn't usually so clear that you need flouro, is it? Maxima is tough stuff.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i hate floro, i would use max also. I cant seem to tie knots with it, it always breaks on me. Nice report, its a good thing for those skips on some days, when things arnt goin our way.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I use Maxima 4lb Floro regularly for leaders while bottom bouncing ( not pulling plugs)with great success although like FD says it will get brittle on those real cold days and as far as knots, as long as you wet the line before you pull it tight your usually good to go, just my experiance.

By the way nice eater there.....


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Why dont you use braid, especially on icey cold days? Stren superbraid is the ultimate plug throwin line out there. I use it everytime I throw plugs and get just as many fish as I did when I used mono. Superbraid dont break and it works great. Ive lost fish on it because of hooks bending, never from line breaking. Try the 6lb diameter 20lb strengh, you will not be disappointed. Utilize technology.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

First, let me say nice looking fish, not a big one but good eater and nice color to him  

I'm going to have to agree with guys about using Maxima, I use 4lb ultra green and love it when I'm trout fishing and I use 6lb ultra green or Chameleon for Steelies and I love it, even in the clearest of waters both lines have never done me wrong. Flouro just gets too week if the knot isn't PERFECT or it's cold out in my experience -Bryon


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Maximax Ultragreen rules...you will never look back...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Very beautiful looking steelie there.I havent used the ultra green maxima yet but it will be on my pole this spring.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

The nice thing about Maxima Is when the color fades even a little, It's Time to change it....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep to that. I use Maxima Ultragreen for my mainline (probably the single most popular mainline used by Great Lakes Steelhead anglers), and change it after every 5 or 6 full fishing days. It fades, gets nicks, and gets stretched. When you have a fresh spool, it is the toughest line around. When it is wearing out, it is not reliable, just like every other line. 

Flourocarbon just loses its strength in very cold water. Not sure why. Vanish loses its strength as it is being made. :yikes:
If I have a fresh spool of Maxima 10#, I think nothing of using 10# flourocarbon for leader. Even with 8# Maxima I will sometimes bump up to 10# flouro leader, for more beef. I absolutely HATE breaking fish off. I would much rather pull a hook out of a fish than have it break my line. Biting fish are not real line shy, especially when you are plug fishing.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

All really good points, and I agree about maxima, I even carry spools of it in every pound up to 10 in my boat box. I am still disgusted that I lost those fish, I personally hate losing plugs, but most of all to leave a plug in a steelie is a huge bummer, and something that I am still angry about today... I even called my buddy today and he agreed that he still felt disappointed from yesterday lol...I think I may start running the 8lb maxima instead in the winter and put the flourocarbon away until the water temps bet back in the mid 30's. And I agree Fishindude, with the Huron you really don't even need to use flourocarbon anyway with the clarity never being that great there. 
Clinch, as far as braided lines, I have found that I really only like using it for vertically jigging eyes and I do use the stren superbraid for that and love it... But as far as use for plugging my problem with that line is when you do get a bad snag (one that is above the leader) it seems almost impossible to break, then you end up having to cut it and then you have a long piece of broken braid in the water....I have personally snagged more than a few long pieces of braid that people have cut off and left dangling in the current. I guess with anything there are pros and cons....I will say that it can be fun using it while casting big stickbaits to kings, I love the sound it makes, just like in Rollers video! lol. Thanks again guys for the replies and advice I really apprecaite the input


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

8 lb. P-line Floroclear is strong as anything I've seen and stays limp as thread, even in very cold weather. I've used the 6lb. all winter, along with a couple other guys I know, and had no problems. I pulled in a stump that weighed about 20 lbs. [my best catch] with the 6 lb. test, on as cold a day as you are apt to fish. It is very low visability too, if you have any concerns about that. Definitely stay away from Vanish. It's garabge.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> 8 lb. P-line Floroclear is strong as anything I've seen and stays limp as thread, even in very cold weather. I've used the 6lb. all winter, along with a couple other guys I know, and had no problems.


Tried it in 8lb. and was done with it the first day. IMO it was very weak. I used maxima ultra green in 6lb, and that is great. Switched to 8lb P-Line Flouro (not floroclear garbage) and even in this cold weather can land fish fairly easily when I want to give them the beef. I have caught 3-4 fish somedays on the same leader without changing it. I match this leader with 8lb P-Line CFX mainline and haven't had many problems.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

I have had tremendous success with Seagar Carbon Pro. In fact, may I venture to say that I have NEVER had a problem with it. It run 6lb almost exclusively for steelhead and I could not tell you that I have had any breakoffs I can even remember. This line has landed numerous Ohio fish for me this little trouble as well as a 12 1/2 buck last spring in a river with HEAVY cover. I literally yanked the fish out of the wood. Amazing to say the least. Anyways, $15 for I believe 200 or 250 yards but it is well worth it. I attribute my steelhead success to that line!!!! Consider it. You can almost always find it at Gander Mountain.

On a side note, I have tried many other floro lines. The trilene floro is not so hot, the maxima floro is ok but as the water gets cold it does not hold up as well, and P line floro IMO is garbage as is vanish. Stren use to make a great floro line but they were bought out by Pure Fishing so it is not available anymore. Gamma also use to make a great but very expensive florocarbon. Much like Seagar but double the price.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Maxima Ultragreen is the cats ***'s. I have not found a line better than that. I've tried P- Line, Seagar, and the others and Maxima always comes out on top. 6lb and 8lb are my go to line, but I do use 4lb with a 12ft noodle rod and the biggest is a 27 pound king with that setup.

I will say that Maxima Chameleon in my mind is garbage. Its to thick, retains to much memory and in cold weather it tangles to easy, and it gets brittle. But other than that Ultrgreen is the way to go.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I have drifted in all weather with 6lb lo vis green stren for many years. I have not had any reason to try anything else over the years due to the fact that it just always holds up under any conditions. I rarely have to respool also. I had a spool on for 15 or so trips and still landed just as many fish along with a 16lb rooster. I will say that speaks for itself. Fairly inexpensive also.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

The idea with flourocarbon it that its less visible so you should be able to use 10lb, 12lb, or even 14lb with plugs. Try Maxima Flourocarbon in 10lb and you should have less problems but still get the hookups.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I like P-line CXX or Stren Lo-Vis Green for mainline, and Ultra Green for leader. I only run Ultra Green for main if I'm running straight 4 or 5lb. In clear water/sunny conditions, I go with flouro. A couple fall's ago I ran straight 10lb flouro on the Au Sable, and didn't have a problem hooking fish. The water was super, super low that fall(700cfs). If 10lb can hit fish consistently on the ultra clear waters of the Au Sable, then you should be fine on a stained river like your fishing.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I agree with flouro. Used for a couple of seasons and threw it in the garbage. I never did see a better hook-up ratio. (and many break-off's) I use Ultra Green as well and carry it from 2-12#

Chameleon also has its applications, especially for fly leaders. Its stiffness is perfect for turning the bugs over.

As for braid, great stuff until it gets cold. It absorbs water and freezes.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, the maxima ultra green has gotten many positve reviews on this thread...I have a couple spools of 4 lb ultra green, but thats it. I have never really tried it for plug leaders, but I am going to buy a few spools of 8 lb and 10 lb and give them a go. It makes sense really because the green line would match the green water perfectly and probably be even harder to see that the flouro... I have really only used regular 6 or 8 lb maxima when it comes to my steelhead or salmon leaders for flyfishing anyway and agree that overall it is my favorite leader material, its just over the last couple of years I have been experimenting with a few different flourocarbons like the cabelas brand, p-line, and lately seaguar which I really liked, until it lost me two steelhead in a row to mid leader snappage. After reading theses posts, I will definetly be giving the ultra green maxima a try for plugging....


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steelplugger said:


> Wow, the maxima ultra green has gotten many positve reviews on this thread...I have a couple spools of 4 lb ultra green, but thats it. I have never really tried it for plug leaders, but I am going to buy a few spools of 8 lb and 10 lb and give them a go. It makes sense really because the green line would match the green water perfectly and probably be even harder to see that the flouro... I have really only used regular 6 or 8 lb maxima when it comes to my steelhead or salmon leaders for flyfishing anyway and agree that overall it is my favorite leader material, its just over the last couple of years I have been experimenting with a few different flourocarbons like the cabelas brand, p-line, and lately seaguar which I really liked, until it lost me two steelhead in a row to mid leader snappage. After reading theses posts, I will definetly be giving the ultra green maxima a try for plugging....


 Pretty much what i use as well.Great line and stong.I went to GM/Taylor in the fall to have mine redone.The 8 lb test they have atm is junk.No idea why.I was setting my drag twice and it broke.Tony up there hook me up with something different.All they had was 10 lb line UG Max on the shelf and i did not want it.I would buy it again np.But not what they have on respooling,Mich


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

I learned my lesson on the bulk at the counter myself!:rant::lol:


----------

